# John Deere Model M



## Wayne in Texas (Jun 20, 2020)

I recently inherited a John Deere Model M. I am trying to learn all about this machine so I can repair and take care of this tractor. I am hung up on finding out how/where to add lubricant oil to the final drives. Can anyone here inform me where the oil filler ports are ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There are many John Deere owners here that will be more than happy to help you along. If you are committed to taking care of that tractor, get a manual for it... at least start with the owners manual. It should have all the info you need to maintain and operate your tractor.


----------

